
Hi, I Am AI and Blockchain-Powered SummarizeBot - auza
https://www.summarizebot.com/
======
gcommer
Calling this "Blockchain" sounds like buzzword bingo to me. The actual API
documentation only mentions blockchain once in the marketing blurb at the top,
and the most substantial justification of their use of the term on that
website is at the very bottom of the FAQ:

> We apply decentralized architecture to train and test our artificial
> intelligence model. Using blockchain technology helps us to collect more
> accurate data for training. We used blockchain protocols to validate data
> label quality, ensuring the most accurate datasets possible.

Which is generic to the point of meaningless.

How about: less marketing bullshit and more live demos and meaningful
comparisons to the many competitors in this space. I'm interested in these
sorts of NLP services, but your website provides 0 reason for me to even
consider you.

~~~
dragondar
Hi! Thanks for your feedback.

> Calling this "Blockchain" sounds like buzzword bingo to me.

First of all, our main technology is multilingual natural language processing,
but not blockchain. But we use blockchain protocols to create training
collections in the same way as many similar projects like DBrain do.

> more live demos and meaningful comparisons to the many competitors in this
> space.

1\. We use our chatbot as the smart demo of all our technologies. 2\. Non of
our competitors are working properly. 3\. Non of them supporting this amount
of languages we do (such as Chinese, Japanese, Arabic and etc.). 4\. Non of
them having features we have (multilingual summarization, audio summarization,
news aggregation and etc.)

Besides, we have a lot of advantages that make us really unique and different
from our competitors:

\- summarization feature. Our summarization and multi-language (100+
languages) algorithm can extract and structure the most important information
from text, images and even audio files.

\- news sentiment analysis. Our sentiment analysis models are specially
trained and optimized for the effective analysis of news articles, while most
of our competitors are focused on the analysis of user reviews. Sentiment
analysis method supports English, French, German, Italian, Portuguese, Spanish
and Russian languages.

\- news aggregation. Thousands of news sources has been indexed and analyzed
by our custom artificial intelligence modules to give the perfect search
accuracy in natural language mode.

\- set of web scraping tools. Using our services, you can not only analyze
your custom dataset, but also collect your own collection from unstructured
sources: extract clean article text and other data from news articles, extract
lists of reviews/comments from forums and etc.

\- image processing. In addition to analyzing the texts, we also offer image
recognition and face detection functions. If you plan to expand your document
analysis system with image processing capabilities, you don’t need to find
another service provider, as we have both of these components (text analysis &
image processing).

Best regards, Summarizebot team

